# Which Kindle to Buy?



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 4, 2012)

My eyes are suffering from reading so much on my laptop screen that I am considering purchasing a Kindle.

I would use this primarily for reading, but need the capacity to take notes. I am looking at the $79 Kindle but do not like the non-QWERTY virtual keyboard layout. 

The other options I am considering are the Touch and the $139 Keyboard version.

Since notes are important to me, is the keyboard edition worth the investment? I have my doubts about the touch keyboard's practicality, as I have an iPhone and fat finger most of my texts on that already!

Is anyone using these editions of the Kindle? I have a limited budget, but if the $79 will discourage me from taking notes, it is not a wise investment.


----------



## davenporter (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the kindle keyboard, and its tiny keys are not conducive to typing notes. I prefer my iPhone very much. Yet I cannot compare the kindle keyboard to the other kindles. I inagine the $79 one is abysmal compared to the touch or keyboard.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 4, 2012)

I've had both a Kindle keyboard and a Touch. The touch's on screen keyboard is much better than the hard tiny keys of the keyboard version. It's pretty close to the excellent iOS keyboard in my opinion. But it's still kind of clunky.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 4, 2012)

Theoretical said:


> I've had both a Kindle keyboard and a Touch. The touch's on screen keyboard is much better than the hard tiny keys of the keyboard version. It's pretty close to the excellent iOS keyboard in my opinion. But it's still kind of clunky.



Have you used the iPhone's keyboard? If so, how does the Kindle Touch's keyboard compare? I find that I mis-type often on the iPhone keyboard. It is making me desensitized to typos!


----------



## Zach (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the most basic Kindle for those same reasons (tired of reading from something that is always backlit) and it works great for reading purposes but it wouldn't be great to take extensive notes on it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 4, 2012)

You can usually play with each version in stores like Walmart and Staples.


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2012)

For reading, the Touch, either with or without ads. Recent software upgrades have addressed the biggest concerns. The web browser is marginal, the MP3 player somewhat better. 

For taking notes in class, it will probably be inadequate. I'd stick to the laptop for that. The Fire might be somewhat better for note taking, but the screen isn't going to be any better than the laptop - probably worse. Typing on the touch should be easier than on the Iphone. But it isn't designed for note taking (although you can get task list and calendaring software). I'll probably get a Fire to supplement my Touch, but I'll stick to the Touch for most of my reading.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 4, 2012)

Get the kindle fire! My dad has one and it's great!


----------



## gordo (Jul 4, 2012)

the Kindle app for the iPad is great if you have one or plan to get one.


----------



## davenporter (Jul 4, 2012)

arap said:


> Get the kindle fire! My dad has one and it's great!





gordo said:


> the Kindle app for the iPad is great if you have one or plan to get one.



Note that the OP said, "My eyes are suffering from reading so much on my laptop screen". Pretty sure neither the iPad nor the Kindle Fire solves this problem.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 4, 2012)

If you're having trouble reading on a laptop, the Fire and iPad are both backlit and will pose the same problem.

And Benjamin beat me to it!


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, I don't think the iPad (not in my budget anyway), or the Kindle Fire will help my eyestrain.

I will try to find a retail outlet nearby that has samples I can experiment with. I mainly want to take notes as I read scripture on the train and to read a few books on it as time allows. I do take notes on the books I read and like to refer back to them from time to time.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 4, 2012)

I hate to reccomend a product I don't have, but the Nook touch simple with glow light is quite good. What I would do is buy it, than delete the OS and install a clean and open version of Android on it and it will function like a black and white for reading, but also give you tablet quality typing abilities and give you access to the android app store, thus you can get Olive tree or Logos which have the best books and note taking features. Olive tree slightly winning for the actual abilities, but Logos offering much more choices.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm running the Kindle app on a 7-inch Galaxy tablet, and I'm not limited to that format. It does not seem to strain my eyes as much as my computer screens. The thing that irks me a bit is that the Kindle books aren't a whole lot cheaper than regular books. "Free" books are not free to those who are using an app rather than an actual Kindle.


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2012)

CuriousNdenver said:


> I mainly want to take notes as I read scripture on the train and to read a few books on it as time allows. I do take notes on the books I read and like to refer back to them from time to time.



Kindle should work for that. I was thinking you might be trying to take notes in your college class on it, and it isn't suitable for that task.


----------



## gordo (Jul 4, 2012)

jwithnell said:


> I'm running the Kindle app on a 7-inch Galaxy tablet, and I'm not limited to that format. It does not seem to strain my eyes as much as my computer screens. The thing that irks me a bit is that the Kindle books aren't a whole lot cheaper than regular books. "Free" books are not free to those who are using an app rather than an actual Kindle.



As with jwithnell and her Galaxy tablet, the iPad doesn't hurt my eyes at all like a laptop screen does. Just pointing this out so you don't get scared away by a backlit screen. I had a Kindle without one and compared to one with a backlit screen it's a no brainer. Not having to worry about adequate lighting for reading is a big plus.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 5, 2012)

jogri17 said:


> I hate to reccomend a product I don't have, but the Nook touch simple with glow light is quite good. What I would do is buy it, than delete the OS and install a clean and open version of Android on it and it will function like a black and white for reading, but also give you tablet quality typing abilities and give you access to the android app store, thus you can get Olive tree or Logos which have the best books and note taking features. Olive tree slightly winning for the actual abilities, but Logos offering much more choices.



Thanks Joseph. You raised an interesting question, in that a couple of friends have recommended the Kindle to me, and I was not thinking about other brands. Makes me wonder about available titles and their costs for each of the major e-reader options.

I am hoping to read through some of the Christian and secular classics as well as study the Bible on my e-reader, and take notes on all of it.


----------



## davenporter (Jul 5, 2012)

Just for what it's worth, I far prefer reading on my kindle to my iPad, though I do recognize the ipad is slightly easier on the eyes than my computer screens.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 5, 2012)

Kindle and nook pricing is similar, but there are more theologically related titles for free/cheap with Kindle. We own one of each (early generations) and they each have their pros and cons. Barnes and Noble carries the nook currently, and I've seen it at Books-a-Million as well.


----------



## davenporter (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, another nice thing about Kindle is they continually have free books. You will never run out of novels from up and coming authors, whose books are actually rated very well. I've only read a few because I have so much school reading to do, but the few I've read have been very well written, and... free! Plus Anna is right that Kindle has a lot of theologically related titles for free. Plus if you know what you're doing, you can always find lots of free theological material all over the internet. (It is just less convenient than the one-click Amazon site).


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 18, 2012)

I ended up purchasing the Kindle Keypad version and am pleased so far.

I couldn't find the keypad edition in a local brick and mortar store, but did play around with the $79 version and the Kindle Touch. I also have an iPhone and found the Kindle touch sluggish and didn't like the highlighting interface. I do plan to take notes using the Kindle, so decided the keypad version was worth it.

The $79 version has a virtual keypad, which was really not that difficult to operate using the selector, but I could not see typing notes on a non-QWERTY keyboard as efficient in any way. Too bad they set it up this way.

The only reservation I have on the Kindle Keypad is that the numbers and symbols are in an odd layout making typing difficult. I can't imagine why they chose this layout instead of something more traditional where people used to typing could quickly find the symbol / number they are looking for.


----------

